# Taylormade R7 irons



## Regatta Destin (Feb 25, 2007)

22 handicap, 41 years old, slightly below average length. 

I'm presently playing a set of Ping I3+ steel shaft irons (about 3 years old). I have an opportunity to pick up a set of Taylormade R7 irons in a barter. Does anyone know much about these clubs?

Thanks


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

What type of r7 irons are you talking about. Theres alot of different kinds. Probably about 10 different irons, idk why taylormade does it like this but they do. So be specific when you say r7. 

If your talking about just the regular r7's there a varely decent iron. I would play them over ping but thats personal pref.


----------



## golf fanatic 57 (Apr 4, 2007)

From what I heard, they're pretty good. Side note: If you end up getting r7s, Are you going to hold on to the pings? Just wondering.


----------



## dazzle (Jan 18, 2007)

Personally, I find the TM clubs in general good to use. I am currently using the LT2.

A while back I have a chance to try the R7 irons and they are definitely better than the LT2 I am using. The R7 and the R7 TP prove to be easy to hit.

Just my thoughts


----------

